# NORCO/LTP Germany - Regional Sales Manager - Germany Branch



## hosoi (25. Juni 2014)

Bewirb Dich hier: http://www.norco.com/company/jobs/

*Regional Sales Manager - Germany Branch
Location: Norco Germany
Date Posted: Jun 25, 2014
End Date: Aug 15, 2014*


*The Company:*
We love our bikes. For almost 50 years, we have been a leading player in the Canadian and international bicycle market, and we still get a kick out of doing what we do every day. Starting as a one-man operation in a small warehouse and remodeled chicken coop, we have always stayed true to our roots, which has helped us grow. We now have two offices, two warehouses and more than 100 dedicated, fantastic staff that contribute to our continued success in the cycling industry.

*Position Overview:*
This position is the leader of a sales team comprised of Norco sales agents that will strategically develop Norco bicycle sales with the Independent Bicycle Dealers in Germany and key EU markets. To increase sales this individual will ensure the sales team is building strong relationships with key dealers in the region. This leader is responsible for the hiring, training, and managing of a highly motivated sales team that will achieve the sales and profitability goals for the above region.

*Applicant Should Possess:
Essential Skills and Responsibilities:*

Be hands on, results driven and possess a strong track record of exceptional sales growth in the German market.
Possess strong relationships with leading German IBDs and German media.
Excellent leadership, teamwork and communication skills in hiring, training, motivating and managing performance of a sales team.
Develop sales team and strategy to build Germany sales in each region.
Well organized and efficient in analyzing rep and customer sales results and opportunities.
Ability to evaluate market trends and gather competitive information to identify trends that effect current and future growth.
Ability to forecast bike inventory for the region.
Proficiency in dealer marketing and promotion.
Fluent in German, English, and French, other languages an asset.
*Position Requirements:*

Position is based in Germany.
Ability to travel up to 50% of the time.
Ability to work evenings and weekends.
Computer literate with proficiency in Microsoft office.


----------



## hawiro (25. Juni 2014)

hosoi schrieb:


> Computer literate with proficiency in _Micro Soft_ office.


Ouch! 

Ich liebe Stellenanzeigen, die Perfektion verlangen, aber selbst zu wünschen übrig lassen. 

... sagt ein zufriedener Norco-Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

